# [Keyboard/mouse] Un reboot et il y en a plus + pb UDEV !

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Tout est dans le titre. Heureusement il y a le client ssh car je me retrouve devant kdm et je ne peux pas saisir de mot de passe ni faire déplacer la souris.

Bon, depuis une session ssh j'ai fais quelques vérifications.

```
ataualpa ~ # dmesg | grep key

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

pwc: Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech Quickcams, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,
```

```
ataualpa ~ # dmesg | grep mouse

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
```

```
ataualpa ~ # cat /dev/input/mouse0

(ÿ8ÿý8ÿüýýþýüýþýÿÿ
```

ça fonctionne !

Alors qu'est-ce qui ne va pas ???

Xorg a été mis à jour à mon dernier emerge.

Au boot du PC j'ai ça comme message.

```
Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents...

udevd[1362]:udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option; udev may fail to work correctly
```

Mais au final que vaut-il mieux faire si toutefois udev est vraiment le problème ?

Question annexe : Depuis grub il y a moyen de forcer le démarrage au prompt et non kdm ?Last edited by BENJI on Wed Dec 09, 2009 12:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tanki

 *Quote:*   

> Question annexe : Depuis grub il y a moyen de forcer le démarrage au prompt et non kdm ?

 

normalement au debut de l'init tu as le message 

```
Press I to start in interactive mode
```

donc en tapant I tu valideras le démarrage des daemons à la main, et tu pourras dire à ton système de ne pas démarrer KDM

(tout est de tête là, donc wala  :Smile:  )

----------

## ceric35

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Xorg a été mis à jour à mon dernier emerge.
> 
> Au boot du PC j'ai ça comme message.

 

Ca m'est deja arrivé deux fois lors de mise à jour xorg aussi.

Je doit rebuilder x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard et x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

car ils n'ont pas été rebuilder pour la mise à jour de xorg qui vient d'être installée.

----------

## BENJI

Merci c'était bien ça qui manquait !

Étrange que la compilation ne soit pas faite automatiquement !

Sinon du coup j'ai mon problème sur udev signalé au début du boot du PC.

Quelqu'un peut me dire ce qu'il faut faire ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Apprenez à lire les messages elog : c'est écrit noir sur blanc qu'il fallait le faire. En fait 

```
emerge -1av `qlist -IC x11-driver`
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Sinon du coup j'ai mon problème sur udev signalé au début du boot du PC.
> 
> Quelqu'un peut me dire ce qu'il faut faire ?

 

A priori c'est également indiqué dans le message que tu rapportes  :Mr. Green: 

```
Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents...

udevd[1362]:udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option; udev may fail to work correctly
```

----------

## BENJI

Je m'exprime mal !

C'est écrit

soit je mets à jour le noyau

soit je désactive une option.

et ma question est 

Que vaut-il mieux faire ?

Est-ce que je peux faire confiance au message ou c'est un message qui n'a rien à voir puisque si je ne regardais pas les messages du boot je n'aurais rien remarqué d'anormal !

----------

## boozo

C'était une petite taquinerie pas plus   :Wink: 

L'une ou l'autre peuvent fonctionner selon et c'est juste un warning ; je crois (sous réserve) que le message est apparu avec udev-146 + use devfs-compat pour /sys - d'ailleurs dans les elog on peu lire çà :

```
You have devfs-compat use flag enabled. This enables devfs compatible device names.

If you use /dev/md/*, /dev/loop/* or /dev/rd/*, then please migrate over to using the device names

/dev/md*, /dev/loop* and /dev/ram*.The devfs-compat rules will be removed in the future."

For reference see Bug #269359.
```

Donc un update du kernel peut faire gagner une étape.

----------

## BENJI

Je viens de recompiler mon noyau et rédémarrer avec.

Le résultat est classique.

J'ai toujours le message pour udev et j'ai maintenant en plus un "Failed to load pwc".

J'ai pourtant  bien fait 

# module-rebuild populate

# module-rebuild rebuild

une idée ?

----------

## boozo

Bon, par ordre de vérif pour checker car de temps à autre on passe à côté d'une étape en allant vite :

- ton lien symbolique vers le kernel est-il bon ?

- ledit noyau est-il bien recompilé sans CONFIG_SYS_DEPRECATED (ou CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 je ne sais plus exactement le nom) + recompilé avec ses modules internes et déployé dans /boot ?

- comment sont renseignées les $ RC_DEVICES et RC_DEVICE_TARBALL dans /etc/conf.d/rc (si tu n'utilises pas openRC) ?

pwc c'est un module relatif aux webcam çà non ? ne faut-il pas un firmware ?

----------

## BENJI

Merci pour les info.

Je ne sais pas si ça marche encore car je n'ai pas rebooté sur le nouveau noyau mais voici les modif que j'y ai fait :

 :Arrow:  Pb pwc  : effectivement c'était le driver de ma webcam, étrange qu'il est disparut de ma configuration du noyau j'ai peut-être loupé la copie de mon .config à un changement de version, c'est corrigé maintenant

```
  -> Device Drivers

            -> Multimedia support (MEDIA_SUPPORT [=n])

             -> Video capture adapters (VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS [=n])

              -> V4L USB devices (V4L_USB_DRIVERS [=n])

                [] USB Philips Cameras
```

 :Arrow:  Pb de "missing sysfs features" : la bonne option n'était pas activé !

```
L'activation se fait dans le menu

-> General setup

     [] remove sysfs features which may confuse old userspace tools
```

Bon maintenant j'ia pas encore redémarré sur le nouveau noyau !

----------

